# Il est décalé par rapport à la réalité.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Il est décalé par rapport à la réalité.*

*être décalé* = Être sans conformité, sans rapport direct avec quelque chose ou quelqu'un.

Direi: E' scollegato dal mondo reale

Esiste un'altro modo per esprimere questo?


----------



## Necsus

Forse 'è sfasato rispetto alla realtà'...


----------



## Franduttore

Mah, volendo anche:
"è alienato". Però dipende molto dal contesto.


----------



## Corsicum

_*Ne pas* ....avoir les pieds sur terre= *non* ....avere i piedi per terra_
http://www.larousse.fr/ref/bilingues/fra-ita/pied.htm

_*Il problema dell'economia è che non ha i piedi per terra !*_


----------



## Lupin100

Se il soggetto è una persona e il contesto è molto informale, per me si potrebbe anche usare l'espressione: "è fuori dal mondo".
Se il contesto è "essere in ritardaro rispetto alla realtà", allora si potrebbe anche usare usare l'espressione "non stare al passo"... ha ragione Franduttore, bisogna leggere il contesto...


----------



## Lady25

Tutto dipende dal contesto però credo che la traduzione "*è fuori dal mondo*" di Lupin1000 mantiene l'idea della terminologia francese.


----------

